# My Hero Academia



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Giugno 2018)

Giovani ragazzi con dei poteri, che frequentano una scuola prestigiosa per diventare supereroi professionisti e che dovranno affrontare diverse sfide durante il loro percorso. 

A me sta prendendo moltissimo, in poco tempo sono arrivato a quasi meta' della seconda stagione dell'anime. C'e' qualcun'altro che segue quest'opera o l'anime?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Giovani ragazzi con dei poteri, che frequentano una scuola prestigiosa per diventare supereroi professionisti e che dovranno affrontare diverse sfide durante il loro percorso.
> 
> A me sta prendendo moltissimo, in poco tempo sono arrivato a quasi meta' della seconda stagione dell'anime. C'e' qualcun'altro che segue quest'opera o l'anime?



Il combattimento "All might vs Nomu" della prima stagione è da panico  E' animato benissimo.

PLUS ULTRAAAAAAAA 







All Might è il personaggio che mi piace di più! 

Io sono in pari con la terza, se ti è piaciuto fin ora la terza ti farà orgasmare di brutto, parte subito a bomba. La seconda stagione poi carbura di brutto con l'arrivo di Stain, dovresti essere arrivato a quel punto. 

Soggettivamente mi piace molto come serie, a livello critico però la storia in se è non è niente di che, anzi lo definirei banale proprio. E' paradossale perché nonostante tutto mi emoziona lo stesso. Se poi lo paragoniamo al 90% delle produzioni pattume odierno è un capolavoro vero. La sua fortuna credo sia anche questa, in questo modo risalta anche di più.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il combattimento "All might vs Nomu" della prima stagione è da panico  E' animato benissimo.
> 
> PLUS ULTRAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...



Si, sono arrivato proprio all'arrivo di Stain.
Comunque si, concordo con quanto hai detto, anche a me questo anime emoziona parecchio, nonostante la storia sia semplice. La prima stagione mi e' piaciuta tantissimo e finora anche la seconda non mi sta deludendo affatto.

P.s. Il plus ultra di All Might...MAMMA MIA


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Giovani ragazzi con dei poteri, che frequentano una scuola prestigiosa per diventare supereroi professionisti e che dovranno affrontare diverse sfide durante il loro percorso.
> 
> A me sta prendendo moltissimo, in poco tempo sono arrivato a quasi meta' della seconda stagione dell'anime. C'e' qualcun'altro che segue quest'opera o l'anime?



Io sto seguendo il manga, concordo con Stanis, la terza stagione dell'anime è fatta veramente da urlo. Non voglio fare spoiler ma c'e anche la parte più significativa di tutte 

La cosa che non mi piace sono i villain che durano il tempo di uno starnuto, cosa dovuta anche alla forza di All Might


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Una delle rare volte in cui l'anime è anche meglio del manga


----------



## Pit96 (30 Giugno 2018)

Io leggo il manga, sono al 14esimo volume. 
La storia è semplice e leggera ma molto godibile. 

Anche per me All Might è il personaggio meglio riuscito. Mamma mia che portento!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Luglio 2018)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dopo 3 stagioni, Deku finalmente ha capito che puo' usare il One for All anche tramite le gambe e non solo attraverso le braccia colpendo con i pugni. Good job Deku


----------



## Roccoro (20 Luglio 2018)

In autunno sarà trasmesso, doppiatto, sulle reti Mediaset (Italia 1 e Boing). Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo doppiato


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> In autunno sarà trasmesso, doppiatto, sulle reti Mediaset (Italia 1 e Boing). Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo doppiato


Andrà su Italia 2.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Dopo 3 stagioni, Deku finalmente ha capito che puo' usare il One for All anche tramite le gambe e non solo attraverso le braccia colpendo con i pugni. Good job Deku



Sei andato in pari con gli episodi? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Deku vs Muscular 

Mi è piaciuto un sacco la fine quando Kota dice "boku my hero" e si vede lui mezzo morto, ma in piedi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sei andato in pari con gli episodi?
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Si, sto in pari con la serie ora.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mamma mia che puntata quella! Si e' distrutto il braccio pero'... DELAWARE DETROIT SMASH!


----------



## BB7 (22 Luglio 2018)

L'ultimo capitolo è pazzesco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2020)

Riuppo il topic dopo anni, dopo aver visto l'ultimo episodio dell'ultima stagione che mi ha gasato un botto.


PLUS ULTRA PROMINENCE BURN









Devo dire che questa stagione è stata deludente, a salvare la baracca è stato proprio l'ultimo episodio su Endeavor che è stato veramente magnifico


----------

